# Friend had a Halloween surprise



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, this isn't about me. My friend gave me permission to post this as well as she doesn't like joining Forums. (BTW, if this needs to be move do so, cause I'm not sure if this should be in the adoption area)

Long story short, my friend had 4 rats (2 males and 2 females) and now has 14. (I was trying to find a way not to tell this story that way she didn't sound like a bad person, but then there would be a lot of questions) 

Anyways before she moved to Texas she had a male and female, but they were kept separate (and allowed to climb on each other's cages so she did prove that mating through the bars Can not happen as this was happening for a year). When she moved down here she decided to get 2 new babies. A male and female so that her current rats could have friends. They were about 3 to 4 weeks old when she got them and had them together. I warned her but honestly I didn't think that much of it since they weren't old enough to mate anyways. When they got to be about 6 weeks old I got kind of worried, but not too worried. Well she separated them about a month ago so I thought she was lucky. Well Nope, her female rat decided to give her a big surprise. 

She apparently didn't show any signs of being pregnant till the last day. Yesterday in the afternoon or while we were at school she had 10 little babies. 

Because the only male she was with was her brother, and she would be way over due for it to be a rat from the pet store, we know who the father is. The father is a Black hooded dumbo, and the mother is either a Russian Silver or Blue agouti Dumbo. One of them I think is also a Rex, but not 100% sure. So the only thing I know is that they are all dumbos. If the father is a hooded and the mother really is a self/solid then all should be Berkshire or Irish (or mix). 

She has mom in an aquarium, she knows about increased protein and all of that so we really don't have any questions. She is going to be handling the babies today and everyday so that they will be friendly when they can go to their new homes. From what I know Mom and Babies are doing great.

Anyways the main point of this is that we are trying to find these little guys homes. She might be keeping 1 or 2 of them, and I might be taking one or two. So we have any where from about 10 to maybe 6 or 5 babies that will be needing homes. If anyone is in the Austin area or wants an excuse to come to Austin that would be great. They will be ready to go to their new homes about early to mid December. So I'm just wanting to put it out there for those thinking about it, I also just find it funny that she had to have babies the day before Halloween. 

I'll see if she can get some pictures so that I can share them, and that way I can give a more accurate idea on what types there might be. If she has any questions I'll let you guys know, Or I'll make her join, but at this moment she doesn't. She just wanted me to share this that way we can try to find homes for them as I know that craigslist posting often don't get answered that often here.


----------



## RatBreeder (Oct 29, 2012)

Male rats are sexually mature at 5 weeks of age, so when the babies are around 5 weeks separate them by gender, or else your friend will have a lot more babies.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Aw, Halloween ratty babies. ^_^

I so wish I could take some, but there is no way I could go to Austin.  Why does Dallas have to be so far away from everyone with ratties?

Anyways, I wish you and your friend the best of luck in finding homes for the babies! I look forward to pictures. ^_^


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, it's only 3 to 4 hours away (I had to go there this morning).  who knows, they won't be able to go to their new homes till December 

I sent her an email tonight after messing up her email address five million times, so hopefully tomorrow or Sunday I should have some pictures. I'll probably be going over this week to check them out and help her sex them.

As a quick update. Looks like 8 babies will be needing homes. She probably can't keep any as she has 4 rats already. I Might take 2 but that is only if Storm's Thyroid issues are solved by then, if not, there will be 10 rats who need homes. When they get a bit older and we know genders and colors we'll probably be posting stuff on craigslist to help find them homes.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick update guys. She is sending me pictures today (hopefully). Mom and babies are doing great. Looks like there are some Hoodeds and Berkshires. Or if mom is actually a self then we have some Varigateds and Variberks, but I haven't even seen them yet so I can't tell for sure.

For Albinos lovers like me, sadly there are no albinos in the litter. Once again they are all dumbo.

We'll be sexing them later this week to get a good idea, but we'll probably have the definite genders by next week when we can see who has nipples easier.

We Might be able to do a transport up to Dallas, but she isn't so keen on it and wants people to come down if you want them but if things come down to it she might be able to take some up to Dallas, or somewhere in between.


----------



## AnastasiaY (Dec 1, 2011)

Are the boys and girls still allowed to crawl all over the opposite sexs cages? I ask because mating through the bars CAN happen, in fact my currently nursing momma got pregnant that way (there are more people here who have been in similar situations).

Rats can get pregnant immediately after giving birth so I would be careful!

It seems like you guys are doing a great job with this! I know how hard it is to place babies, and if it comes to it, no kill shelters are always an option.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no idea. It happened for over a year, and it is actually impossible. They probably mated some other way (Yes it has been proven in other test). Remember that rats are pretty sneaky, not saying I would know how it happened, but they are. Not to be rude of coarse, just pointing it out.

There are no shelters in Texas (at lease here in Austin) that would take them in, and honestly I would feel bad if it came to that. As I've said, if we are unable to find anyone here in Austin her family is probably willing to drive up to Dallas for those up north, and I might be able if we have enough money to go down San Marcos for those down there. 

Luckily the North Texas Rat Rescue still has their face book up so when they are older and we know more information We might post it up there, along with on other websites.

Looks like I'm not getting pictures up. She is not replying to any of my emails even though she told me she would. This is honestly getting kind of annoying. *sigh* Guess we're waiting another day, I don't even know what the babies look like. If she doesn't get pictures to me I'll probably be going over later this week to help sex and take pictures my self.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

If somehow she could bring them closer to Dallas, I _might _be able to take one (preferably the rex) or two. Because I made a big deal about rex rats being non-allergenic like our poodles, my family has their heart set on getting one and would be willing to travel semi-far for one (though doubtfully all the way to Austin). I make no promises, though.

Either way, I wish you and she the best of luck raising them and finding homes.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you but I'm not sure if any of them are rex. When she first told me she got these 2 guys over a month ago she mentioned that one of them Might be rex (the Female). I'm not sure. I told her that people up in Dallas might be able to help (most of the Texas rat people on forums are up in Dallas) and that stuff but she's once again not too keen if she has to go up there herself. I'll have more time to talk with her tomorrow. She said she's not keeping any but I think she's wanting to keep some know by the way she is acting, I'm not sure, she's a very shy person. I'm lucky if I get a full sentence reply most days. Oh well, it's Monday, maybe tomorrow she'll be more slightly more talkative. 

But hey if you know anyone up there who might be able to take some let me know. I'll be talking with her on more details. (Funny how I'm typing this Soda just fell from the top of my window blinds. How am I going to handle 2 more little guys who are probably going to copy him)


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah, I misread the original post, I think...

Either way, if she ends up having to/being able to bring some up here, let me know. I can say with 99% certainty that if one is a rex, I can take it, but even if there's no rexes, I _may _be able to take one. My family's not too keen on the idea of six rats, but I _might _be able to convince them by the time the babies are ready.

Sadly, I'm not "plugged in" to the rat community up here, so I don't know anyone else who might be interested.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well looks like you might be in luck. my lovely friend who lives up in Dallas knows a few people who might be interested. So it looks like if things go well I might convince one of them to do a transport up there (or find a way to arrange one). In which case, not sure if she would charge an adoption fee to those on here, but there would be a small adoption fee for gas money and maybe carriers.

Still waiting to hear from her. she's read my emails but won't reply back at All. She's told me this. I'm begging her to at lease send a reply about how things are going, and even better Pictures.

Quick update though. Looks like there are some Berkshires and Hoodeds. Though I'm not sure, once again I haven't seen them yet. still not sure on gender cause she won't sex them yet. I'm trying to see if I can go over this week to help sex them and take pictures since she won't send me any (the only pictures I've seen were when they were a day old). This is honestly annoying me. I'm trying everything I can to help her and she won't help me out by sending pictures. *Sigh* I hope she replies today.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

FallDeere--I'm in Plano and I'm not sure there is a rat community here....if so, I've not found it, but I'm looking I know the rats are selling via the pet store to someone, but I just haven't come across other rat owners. People seem to think it is odd to have rats. I'm thinking about posting a sign at Starbucks and various places to see if we can get a group going. It sure would be nice!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

That really stinks, Lightning.  I hope everything works out! They're coming up on two weeks, now, right? They outta be really really cute at this point...

JBlas, if there is one, it's a small one. I know about two breeders in the area, but that's it. Even the local rescue has shut down, so... I do know a few former rat owners, though. My vet and a vet tech have had rats in the past, but none currently. I've searched for some local online communities, but a Texas rat forum has been inactive for a while and I can't find any others. If you find any, let me know.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Will let you know if I find anything or get anything started. May I ask who your vet is? I don't have a rat vet yet. I actually live in N.Plano (Frisco border). I'd love to know a good rat vet!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

My vet is in Southlake. Here's the website.

http://www.southlakevet.com/

Sorry for hijacking your thread, Lightning!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

No problem.

Yep will be 2 weeks this Tuesday. I know about the local rescue, sucks that they closed down, at lease their facebook is still open (we are talking about North Texas rat rescue?). Also the breeders up there I do Not trust. one of them said that you can breed a rat at 8 weeks. A lot of people in Texas like rats but all the rescues are shutting down and the breeders suck. It's terrible


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, North Texas Rat Rescue. I was going to foster for them about a year ago, but then realized I wasn't in a good place to take care of rats at that point. By the time I was finally ready, they were already shutting down.

I'll probably regret this, but may I ask which breeders specifically?

All in all, though... Texas stinks for rat lovers.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes! TX does stink for rat breeders. I was given the number to someone who is a breeder for Petco, but I haven't talked to her. We need to start a new rescue

LWolf--your friend ever email photos? And breeding a rat at 8 weeks old? I'm with you....at that age they are still learning about being rats! Too bad you did not get into breeding.....I would certainly trust you


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like to talk about Breeders openly on Forums. I'll send you a PM (and anyone else who wants to know). I would get into breeding (been talking with a few ratteries already outside of the state) but that's a few years down the line (like 5 or more). Guess we're just going to have to wait.

And yes we do need to get a rescue up.

She hasn't responded to my emails as that's the only way to send me pictures.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd love to start a rescue too! You will be GREAT when you are able to do so!  

Bummer that she isn't sending pictures...but...what can you do?!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks. Just don't expect that if I do it in the future to see any of the "rare' varieties like Siamese from me. Nope, I'm wanting to work on Albino Satins, or maybe just Albinos, oh and hoodeds. Of coarse it would only be 1 litter a year or every 10 months so I can have time for other stuff, maybe be able to be a foster home. Who knows.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick update guys.

Ok well she was on vacation over the Weekend. Anyways today she did tell me what is going to be a double edge sword for most of ya'll.

This is mainly for Falldeere, Yes there are Rexes. there are 2 rexes who also happen to be the Only hoodeds (and the only rexes) in the litter. she is going to be sexing them this week hopefully. Both parents are apparently Berkshires so there are some selfs. All are dumbo, and all are black. 

Unfortuantly, and I will obey her wishes, she is not letting me do a transport of any kind up there to northern Texas. you have to come get them. Now if we can't find anyone here in Austin who wants them I Might convince her to let me do one. Now if one of you guys is willing to do a transport to those in your area, let me know and I"ll ask her (but only if your also adopting one or more of them). 

Once again these guys are being weaned the first week of December. 

She's sending me pictures today or tomorrow, she hasn't been able to get as many pictures.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She Sent Pictures, well a picture


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

They're adorable!

Well, that's too bad about not being able to transport them up here. I'd probably be able to take both rexes (depending on the genders) if they could be just a _tad _closer to here. Austin is just too far away from someone who lacks a car. Those two hoodeds have the prettiest markings... I'm a sucker for "mismarked" markings, haha.

Either way, I look forward to updates and (hopefully) more pictures of these little beauties! =D


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If anyone wants to do a transport on their own free will then I'll ask her, but I'm not asking anyone.

How much would a tad be?

I'm not sure of genders, I'm hoping she sexes them today or tomorrow, if not when I go over I'll sex them. My mom is against Rexes so I won't be able to take them most likely, though I do love their patterns (that is if they aren't girls). They actually look like Varigateds cause of the head spots and on the berkshires I see silvering, which means variberks.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

The farthest I could go would be Hillsboro. However, I can only go that far for a female and it would greatly depend on the day, time, and many other factors.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I talked with my other half, and he said that we do need a buddy for charlie, and that he wants one he can bond with. I told him you what you said about this litter, and since we are getting married, we were going to do a honeymoon trip. so if you can tell your friend to hold out for a few months, we might take a male off her hands. *


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*I would take more, but with me just getting back into having rats I don't want to overwhelm myself too soon. It wouldn't be fair to the rats either if I got too many and didn't know what to do with them all*


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They'll be weaned the 1st week of December so I'm not sure how long we can hold them. Though since they are babies and it would be best for them to well "stay used" to other rats it might be best to get a pair. trust me, a trio is no worse then a pair, I actually think a trio is better then a pair, I had less issues when I had 3, there was so less fighting. This will be my first time having 4 though so I guess that would make both of us having new/bigger numbers. But I'll let her know. Since he would need a friend under 12 weeks they are being weaned at 5 weeks the longest it would be best to hold them would be a month (4 weeks).

Since you have males if you ever got over whelmed I could probably take one back (Though I don't like splitting up groups)

btw Congrats! hope you have fun. 

FallDeere, I'm not sure we can go that far. We'll see. I Might be able to convince her Waco or Temple, but I'm not 100% sure. We do have a few people in Dallas who might be interested, one or more who is probably willing to come to Austin who might be able to meet you there? We'll see.

She should be sending pictures tomorrow or Thursday, more "professional" pictures so you can see them better.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick update, hope she sends pictures tonight. Anyways from what she told me they are starting to open up their eyes today


----------



## Charliesmom (Nov 13, 2012)

*Has she sexed them yet? are the hooded ones male or female? I just got laid off so I have time, but the new rat would be for him. My cage is big, but not big enough for three. I have a friend whose cockatoo just passed so was going to get that huge parrot cage off of her and modify it.  and my other half's pto doesn't kick in till december 14th. when he has pto we can make a trip down, my aunt lives just outside of austin, so I could stay at her place. She has three rats herself, all blues. we will see, theres still time yet*


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She has not sexed them yet to my knowledge, she should be this week hopefully

What is a pto?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought I'd just update and that I haven't forgotten this thread.

Still no word on anything. She said she wasn't going out of town this week so I don't know why she isn't replying. I hate having to send multiple emails cause I don't want to sound impatient. 

Anyone know if they are able to come down? So far only me and Charlie'smom are on the "99% sure" list.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

So guys, she is sending pictures.

I went over today, and surprise, Mom is a Double rex, meaning, All the babies are rex. There are 6 males, 4 females from what they can tell (I picked out 2 males, a solid black and a variberk, and 1 is being reserved for Charlies's mom) so 3 males available, and someone is coming tomorrow to pick out females, and some one else is also interested in females, so all the females might be taken.

So if anyone wants a trio or a pair of males that would be great.

I can conclude that they are all calm, the two babies fell asleep on mean boggling  There was one little solid black female that liked me (I can't have females though so I hope she goes to a good home). They are all friendly, most of them are hyper and playful. I'll post pictures as soon as possible


----------

